# Just picked up a Cabinet Humidor, check it out.



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been messing around with desktop humidors too much. My 150 count is almost always full and my 50 count desktop is too. I finally got fed up with them and conviced the wife to let me buy a cabinet and sell my other two off. After I got it seasoned up I filled it up with what sticks i got. Im using some old cigar boxes to hold the sticks in the cabinet until i can get some cedar trays to throw in there (they were seasoned with the humidor too). I love it. 
View attachment 68380
View attachment 68381
View attachment 68382


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

nice humi!!


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

beautiful..... love it!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome pick up Kevin, very nice indeed. :thumb:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kevin, enjoy your new humi brother, it is VERY nice - but it won't be long before you wish you had kept the desktops too! It is that kind of slope. :mischief:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

I read the title, and thought someone needs to eventually do this:










Congrats on the new cabinet! I hope it keeps your cigars happy for a long, long time!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Very nice man. I have a feeling it won't be too long before I start looking at cabinets as well.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol Ernest! 

Very nice looking cabinet, Kevin! How does it seal?


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Very nice. I attempted buying a cabinet but it arrived damaged. And upon looking at it, it was clear it was *VERY* cheap build quality. The finish was peeling off, there was a large visible gap in the seal upon closing the door, etc... I shipped it back, got my money back, went down the road and picked up a small wine cooler for like $129.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

beautiful humi man! congrats


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol Ernest!
> 
> Very nice looking cabinet, Kevin! How does it seal?


The top seals great, a nice resistance of air when closing it, and it holds great. The front cabinets needed some weatherstripping where the doors meet, but around the edges were sealed great from the factory. Holds perfect now, 1 cigar oasis in the bottom controls the lower half and gel jars in the top (they are separate).

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, maybe now I'll have room to store all these cigars everyone keeps sending me. LOL. I love this website!


----------



## ept000 (Jun 7, 2012)

I really wish I had the space for something that nice. Congrats.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That's pretty. You may want to rethink selling the others though. You may need the extra space some day.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> That's pretty. You may want to rethink selling the others though. You may need the extra space some day.


I am now, you guys got me second guessing selling the other 2 off. Hahahaha


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Great looking humidor Kevin!


----------



## NorthernGoose (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice looking humi


----------



## standldc (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice looking humidor!


----------

